

Battery, RAM, and HD access on new 17-inch Macbook Pro - twampss
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/02/17/battery_ram_and_hd_access_on_new_17_inch_macbook_pro.html

======
Niten
This is why I gave up on OS X and moved back to Linux :(

The problem, really, is that Apple no longer sells a professional laptop.
Because regardless of how their marketing department tries to spin it, if you
can't swap out the battery on the go and replace its hard drive with minimal
hassle, it's definitely not "pro". I love OS X, I just wish Apple would give
me some decent (and reasonably-priced) hardware options...

~~~
old-gregg
Well... I've got nowhere to move, except only back in time :) _All_ laptop
manufacturers stopped using high-quality LCD panels and switched to selling
overpriced TN-film based junk (often glossy, to compensate for lack of deep
blacks).

Some of these machines cost a fortune (like my MBP and ThinkPad) while they're
capable of only 262K colors instead of used to be standard 16.7 million, and
don't get me started on vertical viewing angles. [I'm a photography nut]

My latest Thinkpad took away true-color screen, the one before it took away
standard display ratio, now the newest MBP said 'good bye' to the matte
screen, frankly I'm not looking forward for the new announcements. Instead,
I'm hunting for older Thinkpad T60s on ebay, the ones with standard ratio true
color displays.

~~~
gravitycop
_All laptop manufacturers stopped using high-quality LCD panels and switched
to selling overpriced TN-film based junk_

It seems so:
[http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-9320-9...](http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-9320-9876)

 _We know of no IPS screens in current-model laptops, ThinkPads or otherwise,
and it's a shame, because our T60's FlexView display has some killer
attributes._

But that is a technology-based comparison, rather than a performance-based
comparison. There are no intrinsic reasons OHV engines can't outperform OHC
(overhead cam) engines; spray-on fireproofing can't outperform concrete
fireproofing; or TN panels can't outperform IPS/PVA/MVA.

 _My latest Thinkpad took away true-color screen_

Have you looked at the (TN-paneled) ThinkPad W700?
[http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-9320-9...](http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/multi_page.asp?cid=7-9320-9876-9881)

 _If you yearn for a laptop display that rises above acceptable, one whose
colour accuracy matches a good desktop display, there's only one in this test:
the ThinkPad W700. In fact, for us, it could just about replace a desktop
display for colour critical work and even soft proofing for print in
Photoshop_

~~~
paddy_m
there is a reason OHV engines can't perform OHC engines, mass. With OHV
engines you need pushrods, which add mass to the valve train, these aren't
needed in OHC engines. Generally to get more performance out of a given
displacement engine, rpms are increased. When rpms are increased with OHV
engines, you run into problems controlling the valves because you have a much
larger mechanical system, which requires larger springs, pushrods also flex.
All of this ends up mattering in a big way. F1 engines have overhead cams for
specifically this reason.

~~~
gravitycop
_F1 engines have overhead cams for specifically this reason._

F1 has displacement limits.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formula_One_regulations#Engine>

F1 is not relevant to the world outside racing, where there are no
displacement limits. Important engine metrics in the consumer world are size,
weight, reliability, repairability, fuel economy, and capex economy.

